# AMD Dragon Logo Now Public



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2008)

Following the startling revelation by AMD, on just how much overclocking headroom its upcoming Phenom II processors offer, the company is on course for the announcement of the AMD Dragon enthusiast desktop PC platform. The AMD Dragon platform consists of a Phenom II X4 processor and Radeon HD 4800 series based graphics setup running on a 7-series chipset based motherboard. Earlier, a slide confidential to its channel partners was leaked to the media, showing up to 280% increments in gaming performance over its predecessor, the AMD Spider platform. Legit Reviews took a quick snap of the platform logo for AMD Dragon, showing a dark dragon with red glowing eyes holding the AMD Fusion badge. It also reveals the company's slogan for the platform: "Fusing technology with strength." Throughout the product launch phase for its 45nm Opteron processor, AMD has been largely conservative about its performance expectations, though with its desktop variants, the Phenom II series, AMD has been a little enthusiastic off late, advertising it as something "Beyond Expectations". It remains to be seen as to how far the company lives up to delivering to all the hype that has been created so far. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like something out of pokemon or yugioh haha


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2008)

Beats me too man. Why would a dragon roar at its own wing


----------



## hooj (Nov 22, 2008)

yeh looks like the Blue-Eyes White Dragon or the red eyes black dragon


----------



## Triprift (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks almost arty to me not very scary looking. =/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2008)

they shoulda had a logo of a guy in black cloak holding a scythe..... woulda gone down much better - with this. you dont know if u can take them seriously anymore.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they shoulda had a logo of a guy in black cloak holding a scythe..... woulda gone down much better - with this. you dont know if u can take them seriously anymore.



but how would that relate to dragon?


----------



## James1991 (Nov 22, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> but how would that relate to dragon?


*CHANGE THE NAME*. dragon sounds gay for a computer


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 22, 2008)

I highly doubt it means you cant take them seriously. I mean, where the heck does it say that? I dont think it is roaring at its wing but in a 3d picture like that, its hard to tell if its span comes down in its face or not. Personally it looks like neo-bahamut from FFVII.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2008)

All dragons look similar to each other, can't really blame AMD.

But, it's kind of lame...
Dragon...? 

And Fusion? Lol, I remember there is a card name Fusion in Yugi oh...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't mind the name dragon but the logo IMO sucks. Cool looking art but just not a logo. If I were an Art Director (which I am ) I would have done something more trendy. Maybe a tribal dragon kinda logo? Maybe combine something like the two below?











I mean you can do all kinds of cool stuff with simple geometric shapes. Not EVERY design has to be CGA looking.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

^ lol thundercats. "And finally, using the new Phenom technology with epic overclocking headroom, AMD is proud to present the new Thundercat platform". lol


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2008)

+1. A simple 2D motif makes it easier to present in the press. The picture in the news sourced by LR has a horrible gamma setting.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks weak, just like AMD's line...they go well with each other.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> Looks weak, just like AMD's line...they go well with each other.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 22, 2008)

Reminds me of the Show, But they might sell more with Her.
View attachment 20310View attachment 20311


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 22, 2008)

Well how was spider any cooler? Dragon sounds much more fierce and what the dragon symbolizes power, courage, strength, and strong will helps to define their product line.


In china, the dragon symbolized auspicious power.

Although out of all the art designs of Dragons they picked the lamest one. There are some peaty cool dragon pictures out there, why they went with that one is beyond me.

http://images.google.com/images?q=D...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2008)

this isnt china ... this is lame


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 22, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> this isnt china ... this is lame



Know one was bitching when it was spider? Now its Dragon and for some reason everyone thinks its lame? Last time I checked Dragon squashes a spider.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2008)

Updated the picture


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

^ now that looks a hell of a lot better, hell, id go as far as saying i really do like the whole dragon idea! props to AMD for this one!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Updated the picture



well you know what they say... once youve tried black theres not turning back


----------



## human_error (Nov 22, 2008)

The simple reason for calling it dragon is because if you overclock it past 4ghz it will breathe fire.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

horrible...


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know why you people are bitching, but the dragon sure sounds cool. At least they chose a more powerful animal than spider, lol . 

And that is in no way a good picture, wait for the official logo and a better picture, then you will see.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

human_error said:


> The simple reason for calling it dragon is because if you overclock it past 4ghz it will breathe fire.


----------



## AMDfur (Nov 22, 2008)

*Seriously*

Hi, this is my first post here. Been a regular reader for over four years of this page, and always enjoyed Techpowerup for the nice and detailed reviews/news/etc... You'll all notice that english isn't my native language. However, I hope you'll understand my humble words 

Many times I've wanted to write here, but really didnt't take the full step out. But this one, just made me, so I won't be gentle here, and hopefully I'll start a hot discussion, and maybe not.

So, back to the topic. Before updating the picture, I couldn't even see that it was a dragon (maybe my monitor is crap..) so the logo itself was for me a black and grey collage, of 'whatever'. AND, I couldn't give a flying 'beep' actually what the logo was supposed to show. If AMD choose to use the 'Teletubbies' or the 'Grim reaper' on their logo, it's for me the same. All that matters is (yes, again, for me) is that the hardware gives me scores I can read on the screen that will give me goose skin on my eye apples. The logo doesen't move me in any way, except for the new Intel logo's that makes me want to put on make-up and cross dress...

Well, people, might have blown some steam above here, but let AMD have a chance, and give them the possibilities to make competition for Intel and nVidia. Let them use a dragon, if it can boost their sales. If they fail this time, I know for sure it's goodbye for them. And, not only for them, but for competion on price/quality and green powered products.

I'll stay AMD till the end, bacause of the reasons mentioned above. I'll hope the dragon will breath fire on Intel and nVidia 

FUR


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2008)

> except for the new Intel logo's that makes me want to put on make-up and cross dress



if that is ur latent desire go ahead


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

AMDfur said:


> All that matters is (yes, again, for me) is that the hardware gives me scores I can read on the screen that will give me goose skin on my eye apples.



Sorry, had to laugh  eye apples


----------



## Polarman (Nov 22, 2008)

Did'nt i post something like this yesterday? Oh well


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

^ dude, might want to check your sig picture for spelling mistakes


----------



## Gam'ster (Nov 22, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Personally it looks like neo-bahamut from FFVII.



 i thought the exact same thing, but i like it, Its not original by any means but different.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> i thought the exact same thing, but i like it, Its not original by any means but different.



hey gam, hows my ol' blackie treating you?


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't see what all the ruckus is about...It's just a logo...and a harmless one at that...I mean lets face it "Skulltrail" although the more powerful of the platforms sounds equally if not more adolescent....I will agree that these companies are getting quite silly with the naming scheme's...perhaps a little trip down memory lane is in order...They are adverstising speed, why not take their que from the 60's muscle car era...Names like '"Cyclone", "Maruader", "Charger", "Barracuda" or GTO, or SS(+ whatever name) all say fast without the pre-adult pimply faced over tones...I don't know, just my two cents...I will add that if "Dragon" performs as it claims, or comes close to even 90% of the claim, I will get put one together, dragon name and logo won't matter...


----------



## AMDfur (Nov 22, 2008)

Hehe, I see now that I should keep my mouth shut. Again, my english is terrible, and as pointed out, some major spellerrors! ;-)

Well, I'll stop now, and hope we all have alternatives in both CPU and GPU after the financial disasters has settled.

Cheers,

FUR


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2008)

AMDfur said:


> Hehe, I see now that I should keep my mouth shut. Again, my english is terrible, and as pointed out, some major spellerrors! ;-)
> 
> Well, I'll stop now, and hope we all have alternatives in both CPU and GPU after the financial disasters has settled.
> 
> ...



Dont go


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 22, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> I don't see what all the ruckus is about...It's just a logo...and a harmless one at that...I mean lets face it "Skulltrail" although the more powerful of the platforms sounds equally if not more adolescent....I will agree that these companies are getting quite silly with the naming scheme's...perhaps a little trip down memory lane is in order...They are adverstising speed, why not take their que from the 60's muscle car era...Names like '"Cyclone", "Maruader", "Charger", "Barracuda" or GTO, SS(+ whatever name) all say fast without the pre-adult pimply faced over tones...I don't know, just my two cents...I will add that if "Dragon" performs as it claims, or comes close to even 90% of the claim, I will get put one together, dragon name and logo won't matter...



I agree the naming has gotten a little ridiculous - but it seems AMD is finally strarting to force their name into the market . . . it wouldn't be such a struggle if they've actually advertised more over the years - same goes for ATI.  But, money has been tight for them, so . . .


but - the naming could be worse, I suppose . . . I mean, they could be using names better suited to the energy drink market, y'know?  Hell, could you imagine . . . an AMD or Intel processor code-named "Kronik" or "Joose?"  A GPU from nVidia or ATI code-named "Bawlz?"


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 22, 2008)

AMDfur said:


> Hehe, I see now that I should keep my mouth shut. Again, my english is terrible, and as pointed out, some major spellerrors! ;-)
> 
> Well, I'll stop now, and hope we all have alternatives in both CPU and GPU after the financial disasters has settled.
> 
> ...


 Nah your english is no worse than anybody elses in here, keep coming back.


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 22, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I agree the naming has gotten a little ridiculous - but it seems AMD is finally strarting to force their name into the market . . . it wouldn't be such a struggle if they've actually advertised more over the years - same goes for ATI.  But, money has been tight for them, so . . .
> 
> 
> but - the naming could be worse, I suppose . . . I mean, they could be using names better suited to the energy drink market, y'know?  Hell, could you imagine . . . an AMD or Intel processor code-named "Kronik" or "Joose?"  A GPU from nVidia or ATI code-named "Bawlz?"


Bawlz!!   Some people could really get some "comic" mileage out of that name for sure...


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 22, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> Bawlz!!   Some people could really get some "comic" mileage out of that name for sure...



definitely . . .


I think ATI has come the closest with having code-named the 4870x2 "Spartan" . . . we sure had a good run with that one.


----------



## powerwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Azazel said:


> this is some thing i do when im bored Try and sound Welsh


Dragon 64? There's lovely.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2008)

human_error said:


> The simple reason for calling it dragon is because if you overclock it past 4ghz it will breathe fire.



Best quote ive read on tpu in a long time.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 23, 2008)

ok , now we need see if that dragon can show big flames , where is the test amd


----------



## v-zero (Nov 23, 2008)

Pretty sweet IMO.


----------



## soldier242 (Nov 23, 2008)

i like it, there is nothing wrong with the dragon IMHO


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think my post 1 day ago got deleted... I'm not sure.


----------



## anticlutch (Nov 24, 2008)

I personally don't have a problem with "Dragon". Honestly, it's just a name. As long as it can perform as well as, or even better than, Intel's equivalent then I couldn't care less what it was named.


----------

